# Isuzu NPR / W-4 with plow



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Anyone have an NPR with a plow on it?

Can you post some pics?


----------



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Erich on L&L has a plow on one of his NPR's...with pics to boot! He says they plow well on flat services, you'll need weight in back,like anything, you'll have to use your judgement on steep grades.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Email me a link to pic please....

[email protected]


----------



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*here ya go....*

www.avalawnlandscaping.com/images/full/snowplow5.jpg

he's has some other pics on his website...check it out!


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

I got these of his site.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

1


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

2


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

3


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

4


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

5


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

a buddy of mine has a late 90s gmc cabover with a western on it. i think its 10 ft, but dont hold me to that. i also saw another guy in my town today, that has always used mitsu fusos or isuzus. he had a fisher on one of em, and i just saw today he got a new mitsu, and put a meyer poly plow on it.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I have a Mitsu, FE HD, short w/b, 10' platform dump, 2 wheel drive, locking rear, Meyer 8' Poly and a Down East 1.5 yard SS sander. Its not good on plowing steep driveways up hill but I can plow down and back out OK.

Gene


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I had a 1998 Isuzu NPR HD with the 5.7 gas(I know, I should have gone diesel), 10' stake body, with hoist, 8' Meyer poly plow, 10' Swenson stainless steel salter.

Bottom line is that the truck was a fantastic salt truck, but was terrible for plowing. Not to mention we went through 2 rear ends on the truck by 10,000 miles! One rear end was covered under warranty one I picked up - $4,000! Isuzu said the plow truck they sold me was seeing "excessive wheel slip". I guess not common with snow plowing????????? Come on!!!

Nevertheless, try to go with a 4x4 cab over(Mitsubishi) if you want the capability of plowing.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

There's a guy near me that has one,
4x4 dump with a western or hinker plow on it.

Try to get a pic of it next time i see it.

Dan


----------

